# Combine Harvester Graveyard



## tattooed (Feb 22, 2012)

Found this gem purely by chance.......... Wow! What a place, over 350 dead combine harvesters! 





















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## highcannons (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing, a sort of tractor elephant go to die place! Must be next door to the fridge one .......Thanks for posting


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2012)

Country boy nirvana! Great stuff.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 22, 2012)

If this is the place i am thinking of i keep meaning to stop on the way through the area  heard its best to ask as the rotties are kicking about at times


----------



## tattooed (Feb 22, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> If this is the place i am thinking of i keep meaning to stop on the way through the area  heard its best to ask as the rotties are kicking about at times



Yes!...... Very big Rottweillers


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 22, 2012)

tattooed said:


> Yes!...... Very big Rottweillers



That's what i heard  its well worth a mooch around if in the area


----------



## jonney (Feb 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos mate but I love this one.






I could spend all day mooching round there


----------



## leftorium (Feb 22, 2012)

excellent piccies very subtle processing avoiding the head splitting eye searing excesses ....... like


----------



## RichardH (Feb 22, 2012)

Fascinating. And a trifle weird. Does the owner think they're pokemon? (gotta collect 'em all!)


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 22, 2012)

great report mate


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 22, 2012)

What a place mate I like, but it does beg the question......There's not a cutter bar in sight, was there a separate pile of 'em elsewhere?


----------



## tattooed (Feb 22, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> What a place mate I like, but it does beg the question......There's not a cutter bar in sight, was there a separate pile of 'em elsewhere?



Yeah, they were all stacked in another part of the site


----------



## tattooed (Feb 22, 2012)

leftorium said:


> excellent piccies very subtle processing avoiding the head splitting eye searing excesses ....... like



Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2012)

What a find,great pics.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice report and pics.

Dread to think of the value of that lot if they were new


----------



## GavinJ (Feb 23, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Nice report and pics.
> 
> Dread to think of the value of that lot if they were new



The scrap value would go a long way too


----------



## tattooed (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Stussy (Feb 23, 2012)

Great report, really nice pics!
What I would give to visit there sometime!


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks awesome, absolutely dying to come across a vehicle graveyard of some sort myself - last time I found one I got chased away by pikey's - that was near Stonehouse actually. 

Great pictures anyway, nice to see a collection there


----------



## zimbob (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice to see this place again 

I remember my amazement at the sheer number of them when I stumbled across this.


----------



## tattooed (Feb 25, 2012)

zimbob said:


> Nice to see this place again
> 
> I remember my amazement at the sheer number of them when I stumbled across this.


Yeah......... It is a great place and I spent many hours mooching around!


----------

